# Guitar Stool



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was at Costco today and they have a work stool like this one less the wheels and a little higher foot rest for $49.95. It was perfect for a guitar stool. Just thought I would post this in case anyone is looking for something like this.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the Costco I was in Friday had a similar stool but with a short backrest and a foot bar all the way around. Also perfect for guitar players.

I'm still wondering why I didn't buy one. *#*(


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I was at Costco today and they have a work stool like this one less the wheels and a little higher foot rest for $49.95. It was perfect for a guitar stool. Just thought I would post this in case anyone is looking for something like this.


$49.95 for a stool?!? no wheels? 

You're paying too much.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I use an antique piano stool


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


Did you make that?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a folding stool. $15.95 Canadian Tire. 

What I love about it is it's very portable. 

My other stool got stolen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Lola said:


> Did you make that?


No I didn't.
It's a random google pic.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine is a gift from my wife.
She found it after she saw me look up some stools here and there,
discussing about the caracteristics (mainly height) I was looking for.
So I received an artisan made wooden four footed little stool covered with cow skin & fur.
I had been looking for a three footed folding stool with leather seat that was unfortunately too low,
but the one I have is great and does just fine !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Drum throne for gigs (and sometimes home), office chair (right arm removed) for home, sometimes the piano bench.

My drum throne doesn't have a back, and I wish it did so I need to rectify that. I like it for gigs because it packs small and easily, adjusts, and is significantly better than some stacking chair or rickety bar stool that a venue might provide. It's also small enough to move out of the way if I choose to stand.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was at Costco I picked up paper towel and laundry detergent.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> When I was at Costco I picked up paper towel and laundry detergent.


and six million sugar cubes


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So I went to Costco with that pic, and said "I want a stool exactly not like this" and they just looked at me funny.

(but seriously, could you post a link or at least something that actually has a foot rest?)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

vadsy said:


> and six million sugar cubes


I bet you still didn't get of there for under $300! That's what my wife calls Costco, "_the three-hundred dollar store_", cause it always seems to ring up to that!

My acoustic partner always used a tall stool for gigs, (imagine the one any of your shop teachers had up front of the classroom. Grey painted circular tube metal construction, foot rest all the way around, and the thin cork seat). I always stood for gigs. Felt I sang better standing than sitting.... I sit now though. What a quest I had trying to find a stool the same height as his! Would have looked real dumb with him up there, me down on a little stool. Not sure where he finally dug one up for me. It's wood so it's pretty heavy, but I like the footstool all around thing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> When I was at Costco I picked up paper towel and laundry detergent.


Do you like Costco? The prices are great but the atmosphere sucks. I have been twice in 4 years.

People lined up for the freebies like it's feeding day at the farm. Too crowded, depending when you go. The lighting in the store makes for a nasty instant migraine. I hate the whole experience.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Costco in Ottawa is OK. I get some products there I don't find at other stores.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> Do you like Costco? The prices are great but the atmosphere sucks. I have been twice in 4 years.
> 
> People lined up for the freebies like it's feeding day at the farm. Too crowded, depending when you go. The lighting in the store makes for a nasty instant migraine. I hate the whole experience.


I was poking a bit of fun at this thread as it shouldn't be in the music section imo. 

But - I wouldn't say I like Costco though I do find their cashier tills super efficient and easily a model for the retail industry.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> So I went to Costco with that pic, and said "I want a stool exactly not like this" and they just looked at me funny.
> 
> (but seriously, could you post a link or at least something that actually has a foot rest?)


I can't find it online but it was like this one but with a black padded seat and black legs.. ($49.00)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Do you like Costco? The prices are great but the atmosphere sucks. I have been twice in 4 years.
> 
> People lined up for the freebies like it's feeding day at the farm. Too crowded, depending when you go. The lighting in the store makes for a nasty instant migraine. I hate the whole experience.


If you saw the prices for groceries in our little store here in town, you would see why we shop at Costco. I'm in and out quickly as I know where everything is and I take a list. I like how quickly they check you out. They are 10X faster than any grocery store checkout. My wife doesn't like going in because of the odors which bother her so I go in.

I too hate the little booths with the free goodies. People block the lanes and I often have to ask people to move so I can get through.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I have a folding stool. $15.95 Canadian Tire.
> 
> What I love about it is it's very portable.
> 
> My other stool got stolen.




They have them on sale for $11.49 this week.

Folding Stool with Back Support | Canadian Tire


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> They have them on sale for $11.49 this week.
> 
> Folding Stool with Back Support | Canadian Tire


I don't like a chair with back support. It makes me feel very a awkward.

I like an idiot forget my stool at the rehearsal factory and when I phoned the next day they hadn't found anything that was left behind. It was a cheap stool but it worked for me. My hubby went to Canadian tire and bought me a new one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> They have them on sale for $11.49 this week.
> 
> Folding Stool with Back Support | Canadian Tire


I just picked up two of them this afternoon. One for my office (acoustic) and one for the living room (electric).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've used milk crates in the past and they worked surprisingly well. 

I have an office swivel chair with no arms that works very well. My sister and her then husband were going to throw it out 14 years ago because they said it was garbage. I took it off their hands and I'm still using it.


----------



## EricLeclair (Dec 22, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I was at Costco today and they have a work stool like this one less the wheels and a little higher foot rest for $49.95. It was perfect for a guitar stool. Just thought I would post this in case anyone is looking for something like this.


I would use this stool for a drum kit rather than a guitar. I don't like to 'swivel' once I'm playing a guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

EricLeclair said:


> I would use this stool for a drum kit rather than a guitar. I don't like to 'swivel' once I'm playing a guitar.


Hmmm. I find the 'swivel' advantageous when I'm dodging well-thrown beer bottles and chicken bones. Don't want to miss the groove.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Here’s my little sweet recording room chair.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had this chair from Soundseat for over 6 months now. Super comfy, good back support and designed for guitarists.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

@SWLABR We have these all over the place at work. By far the most uncomfortable things in the world to sit on. Could not imagine playing guitar on these things.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This looks comfy. Its actually a chair used by a welder. 










I use this at work for tig welding. Can sit on this thing for hours with zero pain. Problem is I could almost buy another guitar or this chair. LOL


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> @SWLABR We have these all over the place at work. By far the most uncomfortable things in the world to sit on. Could not imagine playing guitar on these things.


Ha, Ha... yep!! We'd have to take the backrest off the one in the far back of this picture to be exact to the one he uses, but that's what he rides for the entire gig!


----------

